
Ask HN: What would the Mark Zuckerberg of 2019 use in his dorm to build his site - Max-20
I am your average self-taught web developer, I am using PHP and Mysql for the backend and HTML, CSS and Javascript for the frontend.<p>How can I step up my technical skills? What would the Mark Zuckerberg of 2019 use in his dorm to build his social network? I guess the answer would be a lot different from the actual tech stack used in 2004.
======
johntdaly
The languages haven’t changed all that much. PHP, Ruby, Python and so on are
still relevant. Instead of wanting to use Erlang (and not using it) you might
want to use Elixir (and still not using it).

Honestly the biggest change is that we now use frameworks for the front end
and the back end that are rather big and complicated and build systems to
wrangle them. Deployment has also become hell on earth because the consensus
is “something to do with containers is the future” and it looks like probably
docker and Kubernetes, but we are still sort of arguing about details.

Oh, and whatever you do in JavaScript is going to be obsolete in in 2 to 3
years.

My recommendation. If you already know PHP find a light weight framework and
set up a project with composer. Heavy weight frameworks are nice if you work
in teams and switch between lots of different projects so skip them. Learn
some python, node.js and go because there is a lot of glue code you can write
or use in those languages. Figure out how to build a docker container and
figure the details out based on where you want to host.

For the frontend go with react.js or vue.js and a server-side rendering
framework like Next.js or Nuxt.js (based on what you chose for your frontend).
Depending on how things go you will rewrite this part the most so put as much
logic as possible in the backend. This might make hosting more expensive (once
you have a lot of customers), but it will make rewriting the web app easy and
implementing mobile apps will also be easier.

------
hos234
The only difference today is the number of platforms and browsers your code
has to run on. And there are a zillion JS libraries to simplify that problem.

The main thing is to just pick one that is popular and has been around for a
couple years (not something just released) and start coding.

Work on your JS fundamentals - [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

On the backend, use google cloud or azure. There is a ton of code already
written for any kind of app/website usecase you can ever imagine. Just reuse
it.

Today's Mark Zuckerberg would just be plugging in piece that already exist.
Focusing less on code and more on the User needs.

------
Jinetejoio
PHP!

